
Ask HN: Who are the experts that you follow religiously in your niche(s)? - refrigerator
I&#x27;m keen to hear about people who have a small but very loyal group of followers in their niche. I guess the equivalent of people like patio11 (Patrick McKenzie, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kalzumeus.com) but in other verticals.
======
sepharoth
* Life advice type stuff - Tim Urban ([http://waitbutwhy.com/](http://waitbutwhy.com/)), Eric Barker ([http://www.bakadesuyo.com/](http://www.bakadesuyo.com/))

* Personal Finance - Mr Money Moustache ([http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/](http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/)), Afford Anything ([http://affordanything.com/](http://affordanything.com/))

* Laravel (PHP) - Laracasts ([https://laracasts.com/](https://laracasts.com/)), Taylor Otwell ([https://twitter.com/taylorotwell](https://twitter.com/taylorotwell))

* YouTube music cover artists/producers - Kurt Schneider ([https://www.youtube.com/user/KurtHugoSchneider](https://www.youtube.com/user/KurtHugoSchneider)), Sam Tsui ([https://www.youtube.com/user/TheSamTsui](https://www.youtube.com/user/TheSamTsui)), Madilyn Bailey ([https://www.youtube.com/user/MadilynBailey](https://www.youtube.com/user/MadilynBailey)), Tyler Ward ([https://www.youtube.com/user/TylerWardMusic](https://www.youtube.com/user/TylerWardMusic)), Alex Goot ([https://www.youtube.com/user/gootmusic](https://www.youtube.com/user/gootmusic)), Against the Current ([https://www.youtube.com/user/againstthecurrentNY](https://www.youtube.com/user/againstthecurrentNY)), a few others.

------
refrigerator
\- Life advice type stuff: Mark Manson
([https://www.markmanson.net](https://www.markmanson.net)), Alain de Botton
([https://www.youtube.com/user/schooloflifechannel](https://www.youtube.com/user/schooloflifechannel))

\- Photography/Film making: Philip Bloom
([http://www.philipbloom.net/](http://www.philipbloom.net/))

\- Tech: DHH/Jason Fried/Basecamp
([https://m.signalvnoise.com/](https://m.signalvnoise.com/))

